# Ideas For Cage?



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I built a Small Cage But the Mesh is Bent Seeing as it was rolled when I bought it. Any ideas How I can Straight'n it out?

Also, How can I make doors, Shelfs (different levels), and the entire top flip open?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Roll it out on the floor and put something heavy on it for a day or two to straighten it out.

You can get shelves that could just click into place, or ziptie them into place..

As for the top, that's a bit too complicated for my non-mechanically inclined brain.

Oh... how small is 'small'?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Its not all that Small but it isnt a Mansion.

Here's some Pics Of what I Got so Far:







































I am Trying to Build One of These:

http://www.backblast.com/rats/ratcages.htm


Any More Ideas On Cage Acesseries and Shelfs? (Levels)


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the concept.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks, anymore Ideas?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry for double posting again but, I just finished the cage except the lid.

Any ideas for where i can put shelfs, ladders and toys? 

Where should i place everything. All Ideas are welcome.

EDIT: Heres a final pic.:










EDIT2: I just made a cut out of a Door. Rat Safe Door.


















See? Rat Safe.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Great job with making it rattie safe! I'd throw those measurments into a cage calc to make sure it will hold the number of rats you want it too. Also for a top you can make a flat top that zil ties on one side. Then the other three sides of the top fold over the top edges about an inch to make sure knowone can get out. Does that make since? I hope so  *


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

For a top why not just use another plastic tub like you got on the bottom, cut off all but about 3 inches so its like a lid top.
Spider


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I Found a Lid Style that I am Going to use. thanks for the Ideas.

But, Any Ideas for the Inside Setup?

Its my first PET rat cage. (I breed rats for feeders.)

Where should I put the second and third Level?

Ladder, Tubes, Food, Water, Hammocks, Ropes.?

Please Help Me, I am Stumped. I have no clue what they like and where.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

you probably shouldn' tell people you breed rats for feeders... we kind of look down upon that. your cage looks good. I think you need one FULL level, and maybe 2 1/3 levels or something? If its a young rat you won't need ladders, plus they might be hard to make with that material. tubes are fun, if you go o home depot you can get the PVC piping. most people get the big ones to make sure ratties won't get stuck. some rats like ropes, mine don't seem very interested in them but you never know. hammocks can be made out of fabric, bandana's work well. Harlen block are good, kim's ark rescue sells it and its a great price $1.00 per pound of food, and shipping's not bad. i keep my 15 pounds in a sealed container to keep them fresh and mold free. Water, i'd suggest a glass water bottle, since plastic ones can leak easy (they bend) or rats will chew on them....ummm i don't know what else!!!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## trish (May 30, 2007)

im going to try to make a cage this weekend, cant wait to see how it turns out.  i have a tray from a old cage that is big so i will make a big cage for all my girls.(4, not counting any girls we may keep from the 10 day old babies) wish me luck  trish


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I need Help!!!!!

I finally Got the cage finished this morning but it doesnt seal up properly when i lock it. What type of lock do you all use?

If you would, could you please take picture of your locks?

Heres a Picture. Do you see what I mean? :










Also, Heres a Pic of the lid:










And heres the finished Product:










It is WAY Bigger in real life....The Pic Makes it Look tiny.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like you need to get some low gauge wire, something really strong like 10 gauge or lower and wrap the bits you have wrapped up around the wire to make it more sturdy. That or pull the door more.

It's not a very sturdy frame. It might of been better to staple that to a water proof painted wood frame to give it some sturdiness. I'm not sure how you can save it. Possible levels might hold it up more.

http://www.backblast.com/rats/ratcages.htm

http://www.efinch.com/cagebuilding/cageconst.htm

Just a heads up, that galvanised wire isn't going to last long since it's not powder coated. Rats urinate on the cage walls and it will cause it to rust and it will retain a smell that can't get out. Usually I've heard the galvanised wire cages last 3 or 4 months until people have to throw them out D: Just warning you, it's better to do power coated. I know it's too late now but just telling you.

But yeah I think perhaps some thick gage wire woven at different intervals on the sides might sturdy it up and make that door close more taughty. Good luck! Hopefully you will get rats that aren't escape artist so will stay put lol. I just keep my door open all the time really and my rats don't go anywhere because of that XD


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey Everybody. It took me 3 days But My Cage is Complete.(Except for toys and rats.)I am going to the Dollor store today so I can get a BUNCH of Cheap toys. 

Heres my Cage So far: (Any Ideas for 1 more Level? 1/2, 1/3, 1/4.)



Here's Some more Pics:


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Do you all like the above pics? Any ideas?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They'll need a ladder or ramp, and a hidey house at the least... Does the door shut all the way now?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Just so you know, this cage looks like it could hold 2 rats, three max. Each rat needs two cubic feet of cage space a piece. If I had the dimensions I could run it through the rat cage caculator to find out it's max capacity for sure.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> Just so you know, this cage looks like it could hold 2 rats, three max. Each rat needs two cubic feet of cage space a piece. If I had the dimensions I could run it through the rat cage caculator to find out it's max capacity for sure.


2. The dimensions are in the third post. I think. :?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

it can hold 3 max but 2 comfterably.

also the door shuts now.

and i am on my way to the dollor store to buy stuff for the cage....ramps toys etc.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok Here it is:










What else Should I do with it?

Also, Now that it is almost complete, I am building another one so when this one starts to smell bad I can just switch out toys and put the rats in the new one.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Does it have a ramp? I can't see.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like it could use one more level in between the bottom and the level you added. There might be some kitchen items you can buy from teh dollar store, or those plastic level organisers could work too to put on the bottom. Also an igloo would be good and a wooden hanging chew toy of some sort. you could make one out of dowl rods if you can cut them up and drill holes in, and string up with rope!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

no it doesnt have a ramp yet but it will once i go to petsmart.

Also, Rats get pretty big so would another level be a good idea?

Wouldnt it be getting a little crowded?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, yes, they get big, but more space to lay about is nice... If there were only two in there it would probably be all right.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

do you know of a good type of ramp? 

is wire mesh ok? or should i get one that is plastic with little ridges?

also, i just found a corner shelf in the back room that i could use for the second level.

I will place it and post pics.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

ok here it is:




























Do old Jeans work good for covering up mesh floor?
(look at the top shelf. thats what is hanging over the edge.)

How is that shelf?
to high to low?

Also, is it on the right side? should i move it?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Another heads up - that cage is too small for an adult rat, let alone 2 which you will need to have, since rats always need a companion. You should make the cage 2-3x larger.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

The cage is not tiny at all. I enterd the Dimensions into a few different claculators and they all said 3 Max 2 Comfertably.

Also, they will be babies and by the time they NEED a bigger cage I will have built another one because of the gavangilized wire.(however you spell that.) And in the deep future i will be getting a feret nation.

The Dimensions are:

Height â€“ 25 inches 
Width - 21 inches
Depth - 15 inches 

enter those and tell me what you get.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I get 2 rats with your calculations

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/habitat/cagecalculator/

That shelf is asking for injured legs (maybe a break). You can buy stick down lino tiles very cheaply and cover that shelf.

I have used these corner shelves (dollar stores) or the lil shelfs from Walmart to put over your cans of food. Then I cover them with lino.










You can see how I used the corner shelves in my R-695.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I wolud raise the shelf the jean one is a tad. Look a bit more cozy good short term cage. Like I said that galvanised wire can rust and retain smell fast so it won't last too long, just to warn you.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I get 2 rats with your calculations

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/habitat/cagecalculator/

That shelf is asking for injured legs (maybe a break). You can buy stick down lino tiles very cheaply and cover that shelf.

I have used these corner shelves (dollar stores) or the lil shelfs from Walmart to put over your cans of food. Then I cover them with lino.










You can see how I used the corner shelves in my R-695.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I Was not going to put a rat in there without covering the holes in the new level because of the fact that he could have a break.

Also, i have been looking for those tiles and those almost EXACT shelfs but cant find them.

I will contiue to look though.

Oh and do they come in big packs?(tiles)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I got my lino at the dollar store in a three pack.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Seriously? i must have a Crappy Dollor Store. Do you get the Sticker Kind?
(or is that how they come?) I am just going to go to Walmart or something and find a big pack.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Stick on, came in two or three patterns. :?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

ok, i am heading off to the Home Depot after Cleaning you know what Cages. That I am going to buy Some Good Shelves and good tiles.
I am going to try and use the space in my cage wisely


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> quote]
> 
> i just bought some today at home depot...only the long ones though.
> they dont carry corner shelves. i also purchased lano. stick on tile.
> ...


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

How are you hanging those Shelves?

Zipties?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

What kinds of Clips Should I buy?

I am heading off to the Store Right now.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok, I did a ***TOTAL CAGE REMODEL!***.

It actually looks Pretty Good Now I think.
I will Post a Picture tomorrow Afternoon.

I got Lino. tiles and New Shelfs. I got a ladder but I still need 1 more.
I also got a few cat toy balls.(you know the ones with the bells inside?)


----------

